# Retramed My vise



## rock_breaker (Apr 3, 2022)

I am currently working on a wooden brace for an older kitchen chair, each end of the brace has three 1" long buttresses that fit in grooves in the seat framework, so the accuracy has to be better than skillsaw assembly. The wood is from an old pallet with nails that refuse to be pulled.

Obviously a check on the 4" mill vise would be expedient since the last mounting was done in a hurry. Didn't track the time but used my new Nnoga dial indicator which made it easier. The fixed jaw is now within 0.0005" over 3.75" travel of being parallel with the table travel. After t he chair brace is done I will try to improve on that.
Have a good day
Rock Breaker


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 4, 2022)

Better than skillsaw it may need to be, but I cannot shake the feeling that 0.0005" on woodwork is a tad ambitious!


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 4, 2022)

For really precision woodwork joinery, I work to hundredth or to 1/128th of an inch.  More likely, 1/64th  or 1/32nd.  Anything closer than that is pure imagination.  Wood can shrink or swell that much with changes in humidity.. 

However, there is nothing lost with setting up to more accuracy than required, other than time spent.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 4, 2022)

You guys are right concerning wood but IMHO it may be necessary when working metal. I don't check the alignment often so believe it is time well spent.
have a good day
Rock Breaker


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 5, 2022)

@RJSakowski,
A friend showed me his father's   Gerstner toolbox which had been exceptionally well cared for. Later watched a Abom79 video of a tour through the Gerstner Plant. You guys doing that type of work are truely  artisans! 
Have a good day
Ray


----------

